# Idea's for healthy lunch at work!



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi guys

i am struggling to find a healthy, high in protein, low fat, high in simple carbs for lunch

iv tried pasta n chicken breast (cooked night before)

and rice n chicken breast (likewise, cooked night before)

both gotten boring and want to change..

any ideas.. we have a microwave at work if that helps..

thx


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Why simple carbs??????????????


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

arent they meant to be good for you?

what else should one be looking for in a diet to build lean muscle n cut fat?

:$


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You can have simple carbs post workout like glucose, but at most all other times you should consume complex carbs low glycemic, simple carbs will spike insulin which then will supress those carbs to your fat cells, then you will have a drop in blood suger and crave sugers again, a simple carb is a carb that converts to glucose fast, complex carbs take longer to break down and give you a slow steady supply of energy.

after training it is advantagous to have simple carbs to refill glycogen and and help with protein metabolisation it causes insulin aided growth ect but is not something to be consumed at night while watching telly!! all this is off the top of my head but you get the idea... I think you are probably having complex carbs but got the two mixed up, complex carbs= oats serials vegatubles wholemeal pasta/ bread, brown rice, fruits with texture ect......


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks freddee,

you certainly know your foods... im just thinking some thing healthy 

thanks for the explanation pal


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Give yourself a few treats like some prawn salad on brown, turkey sausage, mix it up with a low fat dressing some nuts and a banana, great meal!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

haha thanks freddee,

im a fussy bugger, thats the problem with me!

I dont like sea food, dont like brown bread..

I do like chicken though.. not much a salad or fruit fan,..

is pasta/rice that bad for cutting bodyfat?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

No as long as its brown or wholemeal pasta, its a good energy source, if I could live my life eating one type of food it would be mediteranian based, I could eat antipasta everyday......


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

whats anti pasta?

never tried wholemeal pasta.. does it taste any diff to normal pasta?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Antipasta is not a pasta it is like olives, sun dried tomatos and meats and cheases with other vegies, like a pick and mix, I ate this a lot in Italy, they have some crazy sea foods too, wholemeal pasta is very much the same as white pasta just better for you.... it is good when used with pesto....


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

excellent!

thanks freddee, me going get some wholemeal pasta tomorrow


----------



## Gomera (Dec 19, 2011)

I guess its ok if it contains, proteins and vegetables and fruits..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

tin of lentil soup with some added chicken in a flask.. excellent meal


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

A tad more boring for me i'm afraid. Chicken with broc/cauli or ex-lean mince steak with sweetcorn & spices.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dude i dunno how you eat all that green shite


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Because that's what I'm told to eat and who am I to grumble when it seems to be working?!

I just shovel it down in the hope my pics look better at every 3 month interval.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

It gets boring but most days at work I have chicken salad, 1kg bag from Iceland is £5, that's 5 servings of 200g with sone lettuce, peppers, cucumber and a drizzle of light dressing of your choice, bit of black pepper... I love it!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think lentils are in the same type of group as broccoli.. ie theyre complex yet not starchy carbs..

its why i use a lot of mushy peas too ( did you know you get 15g of protein in lentil soup and a small can of mushy peas, not bad for a carb..

there are something i can eat cos im told to like tuna but honest to god i couldnt do greens lol altho raw cauli isnt too bad i just never think to eat it.. why eat when you can swill lentil soup down lol OMFG i have food issues..

lol i neils got you on it..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, well got me on it mate! And I'm kinda regimental once I get going, don't like change etc. If I'm gonna cook something one day I need to cook it seven days, variety would baffle my 'ed!

I just buy 1kg bags of frozen broc/cauli and use half a day. Giving me the ability to think for myself at this stage is not an option!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> going, don't like change etc. If I'm gonna cook something one day I need to cook it seven days, variety would baffle my 'ed!


im like that too dude..

ive i can cook lentil soup tho lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fleg your mad they aint that nice lol


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Drain a can of chick peas, heat a teaspoon of olive oil in a wok, add quarter a small chopped onion a crushed clove of garlic,add the chickpeas toss on a high heat for five mins add black pepper, lemon juice,salt to taste. Deelish, quite high in protein too.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

chris, u think it would b nice with some chopped chicken breasts in?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

is white rice / white pasta really THAT fatty? I cant stand wholemeal anything


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Chris sanchez said:


> Drain a can of chick peas, heat a teaspoon of olive oil in a wok, add quarter a small chopped onion a crushed clove of garlic,add the chickpeas toss on a high heat for five mins add black pepper, lemon juice,salt to taste. Deelish, quite high in protein too.


Sounds good perhaps with some added chicken breast be good to go.

Black beans, mince beef seasoned with mexican taco spices and spinach is a good lunch meal.


----------

